# I'm ready....



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 3, 2010)

We've been getting a good bit of snow lately, and they're forecasting for more this weekend.  I set up a jug last night in the barn just in case Purl decides to lamb this weekend.  I don't *think* she's quite there, but you know how that goes.  Murphy's Law.     So we're all ready now.  Just waiting on the ewe.


----------



## southdownranch (Feb 3, 2010)

very exciting.  we're waiting for 2 ewes to throw.  by my schedule, they are due on valentine's day, but we're ready to go!

best of luck!
lynn


----------



## abooth (Feb 7, 2010)

that is so exciting.  I am patiently waiting for the lambs I reserved to be born and weaned so I can bring them home.  I'm so jealous!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 9, 2010)

...............................................................................


----------

